# Backup & Restore



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello guys.

I have a Sony Xperia E1. Please advise best App for Backup and restore, photos SMS, etc.

Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There is no best You could use the existing Windows 7 program on your computer, a free cloud service if you don't exceed the maximum or any of the free apps that will have ads or constant prompts to upgrade to the paid version.


----------

